# Hair grass tuning white... Help!



## Nick potts (3 Apr 2020)

Hey all.

I am rather new to carpeting plants, well plants in general really.

Recently started a new tank, planted some dwarf hair grass (Eleocharis Acicularis) at the front, was doing well for a few weeks but I have noticed it starting to turn whitish/clear the last few days.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Some info

25L tank
Tropica plant substrate capped with black sand
14W LED light on for 6 hours a day
Tropica specialised fertiliser
Daily water changes of 30-50%
600LPH HOB filter

Currently waiting on some to get the pressurised Co2 running and using a crappy bell type system.

The only inhabitant is a single betta.

Thanks





image upload




image upload


----------



## Bryce (3 Apr 2020)

Co2 needed.


----------



## Nick potts (3 Apr 2020)

Bryce said:


> Co2 needed.



Thanks Bryce.

I have seen DHG grown a few non Co2 tanks, and is supposed to be "ok" in lower-tech setups I no it won't grow fast but shouldn't be dying off?

I am hoping to have my co2 set up asap but have a feeling it might be something else.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (4 Apr 2020)

Iron supplement also needed, and some root based plant stick to feed the roots.


----------



## Nick potts (4 Apr 2020)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Iron supplement also needed, and some root based plant stick to feed the roots.



There is iron in the fertiliser and tropica plant substrate is being used for root nutrition.


----------



## Zeus. (4 Apr 2020)

Some are not as bad as others which IMO suggests flow may an issue! How rammed is the HOB with filter media and what media is in it ?


----------



## Bryce (4 Apr 2020)

Nick potts said:


> Thanks Bryce.
> 
> I have seen DHG grown a few non Co2 tanks, and is supposed to be "ok" in lower-tech setups I no it won't grow fast but shouldn't be dying off?
> 
> I am hoping to have my co2 set up asap but have a feeling it might be something else.


Yea but that’s usually after it’s already been established growing with co2, and then co2 is removed. It will maintain for quite awhile but its appearance will be hurt without co2.  It always turned white and melted on me anyway when I tried to start it in a non co2 tank. You may Have better luck then me.  Maybe others have done it successfully, I just haven’t. I think co2 is important to use at least to get it started, if that makes sense.


----------



## Nick potts (4 Apr 2020)

Zeus. said:


> Some are not as bad as others which IMO suggests flow may an issue! How rammed is the HOB with filter media and what media is in it ?



The HOB is running floss, sponge and ceramic rings, not over rammed but enough, I also have a powerhead running in the tank.



Bryce said:


> Yea but that’s usually after it’s already been established growing with co2, and then co2 is removed. It will maintain for quite awhile but its appearance will be hurt without co2.  It always turned white and melted on me anyway when I tried to start it in a non co2 tank. You may Have better luck then me.  Maybe others have done it successfully, I just haven’t. I think co2 is important to use at least to get it started, if that makes sense.



Thanks again mate, you may well be right, hopefully can have co2 running by Monday.


----------



## Zeus. (4 Apr 2020)

Nick potts said:


> The HOB is running floss,



I would take the floss out it reduces flow massively



Nick potts said:


> I also have a powerhead running in the tank.



Does it complement the flow/output of the HOB filter?


----------



## Nick potts (5 Apr 2020)

Zeus. said:


> I would take the floss out it reduces flow massively
> 
> 
> 
> Does it complement the flow/output of the HOB filter?



Floss is changed often (every few days) and used to catch the smaller particles

Compliment? I think so

Cheers


----------



## Lew44 (9 Apr 2020)

Has the co2 helped? I recently planted dhg without co2 and i want to know if i am on a hiding to nothing!


----------



## Nick potts (9 Apr 2020)

Lew44 said:


> Has the co2 helped? I recently planted dhg without co2 and i want to know if i am on a hiding to nothing!



I am still waiting on my delivery from co2 supermarket, I am hoping it will get here before the end of the week.

Looking over the tank I think I might have a few issues (though I don't know how valid they are), I get a lot of conservation on the cover of the tank and the water is very tannin stained, I don't know if they are reducing light levels too much?


----------



## GrowPod (11 Apr 2020)

Unfortunately it is too easy to say some are successful with dhg without Co2. You always have it, flow will effect how much you have, how hard your water is will affect levels etc. Over simplified but you get the idea.


----------



## GrowPod (11 Apr 2020)

I suppose what I am saying is that those who have success without Co2 injection probably have good levels of Co2 getting to the hair grass.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (23 Apr 2020)

I have excellent flow pattern and Co2 getting to my Eleocharis acicularis but some of it is turning brown. I think perhaps it’s transitioning from emerged to submerged. Have you an update?


----------

